# What does R.O.H.M stand for



## PSHERRIFF12 (Dec 22, 2014)

What does R.O.H.M labs short for ?


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

Ripp

Off

Merchants

with a silent H lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> It's the 2 original brewers initials


Who told you that?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm just having a laugh :sneaky2: no idea what it means!!!


You got inside info, spill!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Really

Only (for)

His

Masturbation


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

random

oils

hurt

more


----------



## PSHERRIFF12 (Dec 22, 2014)

I just wonderd that all


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Randy

Omosexual

Hunts

Men


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Rotten

Odour

Has

Moved


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

As long as my Test Hep is legit and it works couldn't care much


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm just having a laugh :sneaky2: no idea what it means!!!


I am not sure if you were joking or not, but that is actually the case


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, I was joking  I just made up the most logical so believable reason!!!


You have now affiliated yourself with ROHM


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> as have you


Indeed I have.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right On His Mum


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Right On His Mum


But did you wipe up after?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> But did you wipe up after?


Right On His Mattress


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ratbag

On

Her

Menstruation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rough Old Hairy Muff


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Rippetoe

On

HgH &

Mast


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Rest

Over

Her

Minge


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Really

Overpriced

Hunchback

Mask


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Riding

our

hot

mum


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Rub

On

Her

Mams


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

rectally

orientated

hairy

man


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Having seen the state of some of their orals, the last two could be Home Made?!


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Roids (for)

Oily

Heterosexual

Men


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Rancid

offensive

horrible

minge


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Rip

Off

Ha!

Muppet


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

rite off her minge


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Readily

Obtainable

Hermaphrodite

Medication


----------

